# Crazy in a day



## Dee72 (Dec 31, 2013)

So literally in a day my V has gone crazy. He is coming up to 6mths, losing fur (I'm guessing adult fur coming through because he is going darker) destroyed a bag that has his toys in (never done it before) tugging the whole way on a lead and acting hyper in the house (when normally he is very relaxed) and mouthing at the kids (I put him in his place with a very strong no)

So I'm guessing he is turning into a grown up male? Reason I ask Is because I thought that was around 8months. Do they go crazy with maturity?


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Welcome to the teen stage.  My guess is he's teething too. That would explain some of the destruction and mouthing.


----------

